# ATF instead of hydro fluid



## On a Call

I have been running ATF for some time in my different brands of plows. So far no real issues. 

But should I stop ?? 

I do it because I pick up cheap and you find it any where.


----------



## SnoFarmer

humm even bosss hyd fluid is cheaper than atf in my area.

we all have given guys crap about this, stating things ike it's not a automatic transmission what are putting atf in it.
it has friction modifiers etc etc....

atf is a hydro fluid.

will it work yes.
will it damage your plow probably not.
some even come with atf in them.

hyd fluid can be found thin enough to work at much colder temps atf may thicken up.


----------



## dieselss

Imo...totally worth switching over to plow fluid!


----------



## Sawboy

Penny wise and dollar foolish.


----------



## SnoFarmer

atf(synthetic) cold pour point -54 °F.

hydro fluid ISO VISCOSITY 22 cold pour point . -42*F


i guess i was wrong, atf will stay thinner and synthetic lacks any wax to clog the filter/screen.


----------



## carplowguy

I run ATF in my air compressors in my shop and I run it in all my power steering systems. I live in Alberta Canada and with the extreme cold temps we get I find these things sound much happier running ATF and it take longer to break down as well. ATF is pretty amazing, it can handle extreme heat and cold as well it absorbs moisture. Air pumps don't get gunk up inside if you run ATF because it keeps the condensation from building.

I have never ran it in hydraulics so I guess I'm a little off topic but figured this might be of interest to some.


----------



## Chineau

Atf i buy it buy the big jug, i have a Thirty year old Canadian made Arctic plow never fails.


----------



## BC Handyman

plow dealers up hear use atf


----------



## snowplower1

I use boss fluid in my boss plows because it says use boss plow fluid


----------



## maxwellp

You can all use whatever you like, it's your plow. But for a BOSS the oil is 5606 this is not a hydraulic fluid like you find in a tractor (hydro fluid ISO VISCOSITY 22). The plow oil does not get hot, 5606 is made for this. But go ahead and spend 5-7$ on a plow and use ATF. Why is it so hard to use the oil the manufacturer recommends?

HERE IS WHAT BOSS SAYS.

Paul,

Thank you for contacting BOSS Snowplow. BOSS Fluid, milspec 5606 is a zinc free specially formulated fluid that is commonly used in aircrafts. It is not an ATF. In a pinch, ATF fluid can be used, however it is recommended to change it out as soon as possible. Extreme temperatures may cause ATF to thicken. If you do not have access to BOSS Hi-Performance fluid, there are generic snowplow fluids available. Your local NAPA store should have this. Be sure to get a fluid with a pour point of -50 degrees (blue).

If you have additional questions, BOSS Service can be reached at 800-286-4155 option #2.

Thank you.

Amy Mendini
906-776-3765
[email protected]


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

There's one more point that you guys don't think about.

What is ATF used in ? 

Transmissions, right ?

What do transmissions have ?

Filters... right ?


So it goes to say that ATF allows / promotes suspension of particles in the ATF that get whooshed around and ultimately wind up in the filter mentioned previously. It conveys the dirt to the filter to be removed from the cycle / system.

So what about plow fluid ?

Does it allow suspension of the particles ? I'm not completely sure, but I don't think so, as whenever I dump my fluid out of my plow, all the gunk / metal stuff and bits of whatever are down at the bottom of the pump housing, and not being recirculated through the pump itself. Kind of a specific purposed oil, no ?

Similar to Non Detergent oil.. which does not promote contaminant suspension.....which is also recommended by western for my plow.

If I'm wrong, so be it. It's cheap insurance to use the recommended materials in my plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Heavy chunks just lie in the bottom of your tranny to.


Are plow pumps expensive compared to a transmission?

I say this because on real equipment you do have filters on all of the hydros.

To filter what?

A lot of different types of equipment use aft in the hydros.
Some even use 10w motor oil.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

SnoFarmer;1929418 said:


> Heavy chunks just lie in the bottom of your tranny to.
> 
> Are plow pumps expensive compared to a transmission?
> 
> I say this because on real equipment you do have filters on all of the hydros.
> 
> To filter what?
> 
> A lot of different types of equipment use aft in the hydros.
> Some even use 10w motor oil.


I agree, and not in a pssing match here.

Big chunks got to the pan, somehow.... and blocked by the filter.

Plow pump in my western unimount ? ~ $200 or lesswith seals Yup lots cheaper

Real equipment is COOOOL...... although I had a dream I was stuck in traffic behind some forklift driver last night. Man that was weird.....

Atf works... yup. 10,000 threads here saying so. Just not in my plow, as plow fluid in westerns isn't very expensive... and a little bit less than ATF Synthetic...

10w non detergent or detergent ? Not familiar with it.....due to my lack of experience of working on real machines....


----------



## SnoFarmer

maxwellp;1929361 said:


> You can all use whatever you like, it's your plow. But for a BOSS the oil is 5606 this is not a hydraulic fluid like you find in a tractor (hydro fluid ISO VISCOSITY 22). The plow oil does not get hot, 5606 is made for this. But go ahead and spend 5-7$ on a plow and use ATF. Why is it so hard to use the oil the manufacturer recommends?
> 
> HERE IS WHAT BOSS SAYS.
> 
> Paul,
> 
> Thank you for contacting BOSS Snowplow. BOSS Fluid, milspec 5606 is a zinc free specially formulated fluid that is commonly used in aircrafts. It is not an ATF. In a pinch, ATF fluid can be used, however it is recommended to change it out as soon as possible. Extreme temperatures may cause ATF to thicken. If you do not have access to BOSS Hi-Performance fluid, there are generic snowplow fluids available. Your local NAPA store should have this. Be sure to get a fluid with a pour point of -50 degrees (blue).
> 
> If you have additional questions, BOSS Service can be reached at 800-286-4155 option #2.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Amy Mendini
> 906-776-3765
> [email protected]


ATF is zinc free too thanks to the EPA

What fluid do you think boss is going to recommend ?....
Nothing outer than their fluid

Why because they make more money selling it to you.

Vis 22 is about cold pour point not heat.
As you say plows don't get hot....

The aircraft mill spec that is cited is equality to a vis 32 which will be thicker than 22vis at -20*f


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dogplow Dodge;1929428 said:


> I agree, and not in a pssing match here.
> .
> 
> 10w non detergent or detergent ? Not familiar with it.....due to my lack of experience of working on real machines....


I saw this stick sticking out of a pot and said,
Hey give it a stir.
What could happen.

Detergent or not doesn't matter as there is no soot to keep suspended.
We even used conventional IE Dino oil.

Ps sorry to hear about the fork lift


----------



## maxwellp

Pour Point, °C(°F) -63(-81)
Hydraulic Oil 5606

It is really simple ATF is not 5606. The plow are made for 5606 not ATF. If ATF was so good the plow manufacturers would say to use ATF.

Thank you for contacting BOSS Snowplow. BOSS Fluid, milspec 5606 is a zinc free specially formulated fluid that is commonly used in aircrafts. It is not an ATF. In a pinch, ATF fluid can be used, however it is recommended to change it out as soon as possible. Extreme temperatures may cause ATF to thicken. If you do not have access to BOSS Hi-Performance fluid, there are generic snowplow fluids available. Your local NAPA store should have this. Be sure to get a fluid with a pour point of -50 degrees (blue).

If you have additional questions, BOSS Service can be reached at 800-286-4155 option #2.

Thank you.

Amy Mendini
906-776-3765
[email protected]
__________________
The BOSS


----------



## SnoFarmer

So boss even says that atf is fine.
But hurry up and dump it and install the fluid you bought from us.


The pour point of automatic transmission fluids will vary from -9 degrees Celsius -- for the Ama-Tran Powershift Fluid 50 -- to -51 C for the Mercon V Synthetic Blend 0W-20.

Ps Valvoline syenthic atf+4 -48.


----------



## maxwellp

You keep missing this part 5606 It is not an ATF. BOSS does not make it. They buy it from US oil. 
MSDS https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/fluid_safety_sheets.pdf
So don't buy 5606 in a BOSS bottle. Get some Exxon 5606 and fill there pockets.


----------



## kimber750

Love these threads.


----------



## dieselss

Almost as good as which trk, which plow, and which tire. Oh don't forget the almighty,,,trip edge or full trip.....followed by......chain or direct


----------



## xgiovannix12

dieselss;1929468 said:


> Almost as good as which trk, which plow, and which tire. Oh don't forget the almighty,,,trip edge or full trip.....followed by......chain or direct


trip edge saves transmissions


----------



## Superior L & L

At 3:00am its way easyer to find atf than boss or western fluid. That why I run atf. Have done for almost 20 years


----------



## BUFF

Pot Stirring.........

AFT and OEM plow oil is about the same cost as some have also mentioned even less if you buy at a dealer open house when everything is discounted. This is when I buy my oil and wear parts for my plows, mowers,etc..... 
OEM Plow fluid is what it the plow was tested on so why not use it, especially when it doesn't cost more than ATF.

I also carry 2 quarts in the tool box if needed while I'm out and have to change a hose.


----------



## maxwellp

Superior L & L;1929584 said:


> At 3:00am its way easyer to find atf than boss or western fluid. That why I run atf. Have done for almost 20 years




Really?

Shopping for oil at 3am - I guess you did not see the be prepared video. :laughing:

I find it way easier to go into my shop and get it off the shelf. The correct oil that is. Does not cost more than ATF. How does you pump work when it is -30? Do you replace a lot of motors, pumps and valves. I don't - Never on my plows and one is 10 years old. I hear about plows running slow when it is cold - Not mine, I use the correct oil 5606.



If ATF works better in plows - maybe I should put 5606 in my transmission? 
oh wait that sounded kind of silly. :whistling:


----------



## On a Call

snowplower1;1929305 said:


> I use boss fluid in my boss plows because it says use boss plow fluid


Do you run Ford oil in your truck because they say to ?


----------



## SnoFarmer

I have fresh 5606 in my boss v plow & at -28*F it runs slow. 
Until you use it for a bit.


I have atf in my western and hiniker and both of them run faster at -28* all plows are mounted on dodge trucks with plow prep.

there is no SAE or API seal on the jug, of boss fluid.
so who knows what is in it.

It's not aircraft ether, so why are you using fluid for a plane? 

I can only get it (5606) from the boss dealer, at a high cost.
I dont like giving them my money.

ps atf is a hydraulic fluid it is used in much more expensive and higher HP hydraulic systems.


i have never used blue fluid in anything unless we added the die for leak detection.



don't be brand blind.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I think its funny that you have to run -30 or 40 degree oil in your plow pump and just regular atf is good enough for your trans. They both have hydraulic pumps that looks similar only one is bigger and I have found in most cases they have magnets in the bottom to collect metallic pcs.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I got a new spoon.

The auto industry can't say use only our branded filters and oils without supplying them at their cost.
they give you recommendations or a list of approved filters and fluids.

but the plow industry can.


----------



## maxwellp

SnoFarmer;1929904 said:


> I have fresh 5606 in my boss v plow & at -28*F it runs slow.
> Until you use it for a bit.
> 
> I have atf in my western and hiniker and both of them run faster at -28* all plows are mounted on dodge trucks with plow prep.
> 
> there is no SAE or API seal on the jug, of boss fluid.
> so who knows what is in it.
> 
> https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/fluid_safety_sheets.pdf
> 
> It's not aircraft ether, so why are you using fluid for a plane?
> 
> Milspec 5606 is aircraft hydraulic oil. Landing gear , brakes........
> 
> I can only get it (5606) from the boss dealer, at a high cost.
> I dont like giving them my money.
> 
> ps atf is a hydraulic fluid it is used in much more expensive and higher HP hydraulic systems.
> 
> I guess you do not know much about the cost of aircraft parts.
> 
> i have never used blue fluid in anything unless we added the die for leak detection.
> 
> don't be brand blind.
> I am not, use any 5606 you like. Lots of oil companies make it. Shop early save money.


I am not, use any 5606 you like. Lots of oil companies make it. Shop early save money. 
:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

You can use even bigger red letters it will not change a thing.

boss wants you to use their fluid because they make money from it.

ill just use your logic.

You say your plow is not a automatic transmission.
and your plow is not a plane why would you use a fluid that is meant to be used in a plane.

your logic .


again plow mfg's are allowed to scare, intimidate you into using their fluids only, unlike the auto industry.

Their is nothing about their pumps that would require a spec fluid. it's just their lust for your money.


----------



## maxwellp

"and your plow is not a plane why would you use a fluid that is meant to be used in a plane."

Because it is very cold at altitude and it is cold when you plow. 5606 is a hydraulic oil not just an aircraft oil. 

Plus did you know that there are certain aircraft that use a Johnson Outboard hydraulic pump to run the landing gear. Confused yet? 

And you keep missing the point that you do not have to use BOSS oil. It is 5606 get whatever flavor you like.


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## SnoFarmer

the BARNES & WEBSTER HYD01694 pump used on boss plows does not need to be boss's, mill spec fluid.

That is all boss not Barns & Webster.


you'll never be out plowing at the same temps a plane is subjected to.
again atf (Synthetic) has a cold pour point that is ONE degree higher than bosses mill spec fluid. -49*f vs -50*F


----------



## On a Call

Well I guess I will just keep it in there till next season. It seems to work just fine


----------



## MajorDave

dieselss;1929468 said:


> Almost as good as which trk, which plow, and which tire. Oh don't forget the almighty,,,trip edge or full trip.....followed by......chain or direct


Damn - I am now convinced both parties are 100% correct!! And luckily I have numerous brand trucks, different tires, and I have a dual trip DXT (and straight blade) so, phew - got that covered too! Haha

Pass the popcorn Kimber!


----------



## kimber750

MajorDave;1931090 said:


> Damn - I am now convinced both parties are 100% correct!! And luckily I have numerous brand trucks, different tires, and I have a dual trip DXT (and straight blade) so, phew - got that covered too! Haha
> 
> Pass the popcorn Kimber!




This thread is awesome. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

here ya go,

stop spilling it.....

I think,(hahah) I was or had been 



SnoFarmer;1929969 said:


> the BARNES & WEBSTER HYD01694 pump used on boss plows does not need to be boss's, mill spec fluid.
> 
> That is all boss not Barns & Webster.
> 
> you'll never be out plowing at the same temps a plane is subjected to.
> again atf (Synthetic) has a cold pour point that is ONE degree higher than bosses mill spec fluid. -49*f vs -50*F


let me fix that.

The BARNES & WEBSTER HYD01694 pump used on boss plow, does not need to USE boss's, mill spec fluid.

The fluid recommendation is boss's recommendation, not Barns & Webster.

You'll never be out plowing at the same temps a plane is subjected to.
Again ATF(Synthetic) has a cold pour point that is ONE degree higher than bosses mill spec fluid. -49*f vs -50*F.


----------



## maxwellp

SnoFarmer;1931165 said:


> here ya go,
> 
> stop spilling it.....
> 
> I think,(hahah) I was or had been
> 
> let me fix that.
> 
> The BARNES & WEBSTER HYD01694 pump used on boss plow, does not need to USE boss's, mill spec fluid.
> 
> The fluid recommendation is boss's recommendation, not Barns & Webster.
> 
> You'll never be out plowing at the same temps a plane is subjected to.
> Again ATF(Synthetic) has a cold pour point that is ONE degree higher than bosses mill spec fluid. -49*f vs -50*F.


No

Pour Point is -55F

Page 3

https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/fluid_safety_sheets.pdf

Yes it is only 6F difference. 
It seems that the ideas being used to argue this are not based on a reliable source.

Use what you like.
$5k or more on a plow. I will use the correct oil to avoid problems. Thumbs Up
BOSS does not make the oil -

:waving:


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## SnoFarmer

maxwellp;1929888 said:


> I find it way easier to go into my shop and get it off the shelf. The correct oil that is. Does not cost more than ATF. How does you pump work when it is -30? Do you replace a lot of motors, pumps and valves. I don't - Never on my plows and one is 10 years old. I hear about plows running slow when it is cold - Not mine, I use the correct oil 5606.
> 
> :


Didn't you watch the preparedness vid?
Your suppose to carry spare fluid with you.

Nope. Original motor, pump & rams on that 15yr old Boss.



maxwellp;1929461 said:


> You keep missing this part 5606 It is not an ATF. BOSS does not make it. They buy it from US oil.
> MSDS https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/fluid_safety_sheets.pdf
> So don't buy 5606 in a BOSS bottle. Get some Exxon 5606 and fill there pockets.


When they put their name on the jug it's their fluid.
you fail to get it, ATF is a hydro fluid.



maxwellp;1931192 said:


> No
> 
> Pour Point is -55F
> 
> Page 3
> 
> https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/fluid_safety_sheets.pdf
> 
> Yes it is only 6F difference.
> It seems that the ideas being used to argue this are not based on a reliable source.
> 
> Use what you like.
> $5k or more on a plow. I will use the correct oil to avoid problems. Thumbs Up
> BOSS does not make the oil -
> 
> :waving:


so your not reliable.

You have to use bosses #
"_Hydraulic Fluid - Oil, 1 Gallon, Boss P/N HYD01836

High Performance Hydraulic Fluid specially formulated to maintain its viscosity from normal use to as low at -40 degrees Fahrenheit._"

syn atf+4 cold pour point -48*f.......
http://www.valvoline.com/pdf/atf_+4.pdf

But it is boss's fluid when they repackage it & put their on the jug.
Just like amsoil they make nothing too.

again, Boss didn't make the pump.
bosses fluid recommendation is just a money maker for Boss. 
It has nothing to do with what fluid is best for the unit or what works..

For some napa or wallymart will be their only option for fluids as the nearest boss dealer can be hundreds of miles away. and few boss dealers are open 24/7.
preparedness,,, yea a 4 qt of atf and if ya develop a tranny leak you have fluid for that too.
One stone, 2 birds

Do you use All MOPAR fluids in your ram?


----------



## maxwellp

Your numbers keep changing now -48

If it had nothing to do with what is best - they would sell you 10W non-detergent with a huge markup. 
Now you are really reaching --------------BOSS does not want problems, so they have you use what they believe is the best option to keep problems at bay. 

No I do not use ALL MOPAR fluids - and again a said you did not have to use BOSS oil just 5606. 

If your dealer is hundreds of miles away you best be prepared and stock your own parts. Last I check WaldoWorld does not have any plow parts. NAPA does. I don't buy them there because they are nuts on price.


----------



## quigleysiding

Tried fisher blue few years back after reading a few posts here. Two storms out that year blew a hose. Dealer wasnt open .Harbeeb mart was. Guess I wasn't prepared but, harbeeb was. He had the stuff . Been running atf ever since. Never gets -20 here anyway.


----------



## SnoFarmer

maxwellp;1931259 said:


> Your numbers keep changing now -48


those # are all cut and pasted. (as im the king of cut and paste)
so if you dont like them go to the mfg's or the advertiser and complain.
Plus different fluid mfg's will have different #

"(see the quotes)"
"High Performance Hydraulic Fluid specially formulated to maintain its viscosity from normal use to as low at -40 degrees Fahrenheit."
http://store.besttruckeq.com/hyfloi1ca12q.html



maxwellp;1931259 said:


> If it had nothing to do with what is best - they would sell you 10W non-detergent with a huge markup.


 Because 10W is equal to a aw-32vis hydro fluid, not vis15. 
and it (10w)could have detergents, they won't hurt a thing.



maxwellp;1931259 said:


> Now you are really reaching --------------BOSS does not want problems, so they have you use what they believe is the best option to keep problems at bay.


They put their name on it so you don.t go and fined the same fluid someplace else for less.
it's all about $$$ marketing and branding.

don't be fooled.



maxwellp;1931259 said:


> No I do not use ALL MOPAR fluids - and again a said you did not have to use BOSS oil just 5606.


You dont need to use 5606 spec fluid.



maxwellp;1931259 said:


> If your dealer is hundreds of miles away you best be prepared and stock your own parts. Last I check WaldoWorld does not have any plow parts. NAPA does. I don't buy them there because they are nuts on price.


 i have never need to replace a pump or motor.
so i dont carry a unit with me.

I do carry 2 different hoses, a ram, spring, a gallon of fluid, a variety of bolts and tools.

so, now i have blown a hose, used up my fluid,
regardless you now have to replenish your supply.

what if you used a vis10?


----------



## SnoFarmer

as for mixing fluids you will be fine.
you can mix dino with synthetic even.

boss's fluid is not mineral oil based.


----------



## NAC

I needed some fluid for my Boss plow last year. The motor bolts came loose and the fill plug seared off and I lost fluid. So I go in to the dealer where I bought my plow and he said just use ATF that what we put in when you bought and that all we use on all our plows.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Western dealer told me atf as well. I dont wanna join the pissing match for the correct oil. I might just try the western oil next season We will see.


----------



## bub3020

Omg people! Use whatever turns you on! I put whiskey in mine, since it doesn't freeze.


----------



## xgiovannix12

bub3020;1931644 said:


> Omg people! Use whatever turns you on! I put whiskey in mine, since it doesn't freeze.


I like the way you think  cheers


----------



## SnoFarmer

Everclear is a mixture of ethyl alcohol and creekwater. It's alcoholic content is from 75 to 95 percent (150 to 190 proof). Here is a table that shows the freezing point of various mixtures of alcohol and water: the more alcohol, the lower the freezing point. 

24 proof liquor freezes at -6.7°C (20°F)
64 proof liquor freezes at -23.33°C (-10°F)
84 proof liquor freezes at -34.44°C (-30°F)

Freezing Point
Ethanol Concentration
(% by volume0	10	20	30	40	50	60	70	80	90	100
Temperature(F) 32	25	15	5	-10	-25	-35	-55	-75	-110 

:waving:


----------



## Rick547

bub3020;1931644 said:


> Omg people! Use whatever turns you on! I put whiskey in mine, since it doesn't freeze.


What kind? I read somewhere on the Internet that Woodford Reserve was much better than Jim Beam or Jack Daniels in snow plows. Thumbs Up


----------



## cl733

Ive been religious about putting blue oil in my blizzard since day one , but after reading through all these posts im switching over when I use up my last liter from the shelf. I know trans oil is durable, its got to deal with full on gear contact, lubricating thrust washers, in todays transmissions its got to be tough to survive. The blue fluid on the other hand in a snow plow system just have to deal with a friction caused running through a gear pump, the viscosity seems to be the biggest factor in picking an oil, for me , the atf4 seems marginally slightly thicker, but then if you aren't running it in -50 then who cares , you would probably benefit with better performance with the atf4 being marginally thicker, my mind is made up ,the fact that atf4 has that low of pour point made my mind up, didn't know that, thanks sno farmer, been around equipment all my life, I remember caterpillar using 10wt engine oil in all rear ends and transmissions for ever,


----------



## Chineau

Snofarmer tell me if you put ATF in your everclear will it taste better?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bub3020;1931644 said:


> Omg people! Use whatever turns you on! I put whiskey in mine, since it doesn't freeze.


That's alcohol abuse.


----------



## maxwellp

"Originally Posted by Mark Oomkes View Post
You were the guy that always preached AGAINST using ATF. "
"yea, religiously. 
Reality crept in and I had to chance my views.

But only synthetic ATF."

So you really have not been using ATF for 15 years!

Ok - So- What we are really needing to compare is ATF+4 VS 5606H


----------



## SnoFarmer

maxwellp;1932143 said:


> "Originally Posted by Mark Oomkes View Post
> You were the guy that always preached AGAINST using ATF. "
> "yea, religiously.
> Reality crept in and I had to chance my views.
> 
> But only synthetic ATF."
> 
> So you really have not been using ATF for 15 years!
> 
> Ok - So- What we are really needing to compare is ATF+4 VS 5606H


http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1931468&postcount=7107

I have more than one plow, 
We still have 3 plows.
I've bought and sold no-way, western, 
Today we have Hiniker a meywestern, and the old boss v

I bet I have one that is about your age, it's 41yrs old
It had had atf in it from the get go.

If you go back and read the 2 on going threads on this subject 
You will see that up until recently , I only used boss's fluid in the boss
(It took a while for the kool-aid to wear off ! i now see the light.)
I have used utf , hydro aw15 vis and aftF' atf+4 in the others.

Back 41 years ago ( the age of my oldest plow 
We used atf type F it is not the same as the syentic atf we have today.
Today it has atf+4 in it.

This killed 2 birds with 1stone as I can use the same fluid in my tranny should It
Develop a leak.

Back to your cold pour point arguments.
I bet , it never has been cold enough where you live for this to be a issue.
Just say'en


----------



## SnoFarmer

So befor you jump up and down and say the pumps are different
They really are not, there all rotary gear type and there all very
Similar , There just configured differently.

So you don't use only mopar fluids in your truck but you only 
Boss fluid in your plow?


----------



## maxwellp

Not that is really matters but I am older than your oldest plow.

A problem I see with the ATF is that some will miss the point of it being ATF+4 and just use any old ATF. 

I have seen cold ATF issues here with old Westerns. Changed them out to 5606 and they worked way better. Now this is quite a few years back and they most likely had Dexron or Type F in them.
So with cold pour, I have never seen it cold enough to have problem with 5606. With ATF Yes. With ATF +4 No, I use that in my transmission.

For about the tenth time I said 5606 in your BOSS plow. Not just BOSS oil. BOSS oil is 5606. So Yes I only put 5606 in my BOSS plows. What I currently have is from Perkins Oil,AEROSHELL 41 HYDRAULIC FLUID, MIL-PRF-5606H
Mineral oil based "super clean" hydraulic fluid for use with brake and hydraulic systems with synthetic rubber seals. Meets specifications MIL-PRF-5606H and MIL-PRF-5606H. Colored red.

I work on airplanes and have this stuff onhand.


----------



## SnoFarmer

You use what you use and the rest of us can use something different.

As long as the atf is synthetic it's just fine to use.

The Dino atf has wax in it that would/will fall out and clog the screen in extreme
Cold conditions.. 

Then water absorbshion , some blame the fluid when they have intrusion,
Or the fluid is a couple of years old. 

Water intrusion is the biggest reason they want you to change the fluid 
Annually. Not because it is worn out.

This water clogs the screen

Plow runs sluggish, the fluid wears off or blows off the ice by the fluid.
Now it runs better, the more you use it.
Untill there is just to much water/ice
:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

You start out jumping up and down boss xyz fluid is all you can use.
It's mill spec yadda yadda yadda,
Now you take home fluid from work.


Boss says its fluid is comparable with atf, if the fluid is mineral oil
It is not. You can mix syhentic with Dino (conventional oil)

We only know what boss tells us about the fluid.
There is no API , SAE, seal on the container so well just take their word on it.
So I'm lumping them in with scamsoil mystery oils,
Well just take their word for it.

No need to pay the middle mans up charge for fluids.


----------



## theplowmeister

I use Fisher fluid in all my plows. Why, well when you back up and find a red puddle on the ground, what is leaking? your trany? your plow? your transfer case? If its blue its the plow. I also know that Fisher fluid is thinner when its cold than the old Boss fluid and the ATF.


----------



## On a Call

And what if it is green ??


----------



## jimbo64

It's all a conspiracy by the manufacturers to make more money. Water mixed with rubbing alcohol works fine in your plow. As far as motor oil goes it's the same thing..just manufacturers wanting your $.


----------



## quigleysiding

theplowmeister;1932820 said:


> I use Fisher fluid in all my plows. Why, well when you back up and find a red puddle on the ground, what is leaking? your trany? your plow? your transfer case? If its blue its the plow. I also know that Fisher fluid is thinner when its cold than the old Boss fluid and the ATF.


Good point . Had that happen to me last storm. Got called out .Didn't snow,sat around idling . Looked and saw red drip. Turned out it was a plow connector. But had me checking everything.


----------



## plowcrack

On a Call;1932946 said:


> And what if it is green ??


Dude, are you anywhere west of the Detroit / Toledo area? Like say closer to the Kzoo area?

Ive read thru some of your posts and comments, you just signed up, we've not heard from a certain bird in almost a week, and your comments bear striking similarity to said birdd.

Nice try Mike...


----------



## SnoFarmer

theplowmeister;1932820 said:


> I use Fisher fluid in all my plows. Why, well when you back up and find a red puddle on the ground, what is leaking? your trany? your plow? your transfer case? If its blue its the plow. I also know that Fisher fluid is thinner when its cold than the old Boss fluid and the ATF.


"The Fisher EZ Flow one-quart quantity high performance hydraulic fluid is recommended for use where low temperatures can be fridgid, *as low as -40F*." http://www.fisherplowpartstore.com/accessories/snow-plow-maintenance.html

Valvoline syenthic atf+4 -48. sooooo atf does have a lower cold pour point thus thinner at low temps

that is easy run the plow and look for the spray or just back up a little t0 see if its coming from the front
Lord forbid anyone get out of their truck to look.
also it doesn't take much of a leak to give your plow the gritters a good sign the fluid level is going down.

and it really doesn't matter as it will not get below the cold pour point where you live..

with the fisher fluid like the boss fluid your just paying fisher/boss for a fluid you can find yourself for less.



On a Call;1932946 said:


> And what if it is green ??


Good call, your using coolant, it's very thin, thinner than fisher fluid and it has a very low could pour point you can adjust yourself.

so the new job didn't work out?


----------



## On a Call

plowcrack;1933014 said:


> Dude, are you anywhere west of the Detroit / Toledo area? Like say closer to the Kzoo area?
> 
> Ive read thru some of your posts and comments, you just signed up, we've not heard from a certain bird in almost a week, and your comments bear striking similarity to said birdd.
> 
> Nice try Mike...


Howdy...yeah if I was near Kazoo I would be working  But no I live near the Big D Zoo walking distance.

So who is the Birdd ?

Must be quite a good guy


----------



## On a Call

SnoFarmer;1933044 said:


> that is easy for half wits who cannot get out of their truck to look.
> 
> Good call, your using coolant, it's very thin, thinner than fisher fluid and it has a very low could pour point you can adjust yourself.
> 
> so the new job didn't work out?


Yeah momma did not raise any fool here.


----------



## dellwas

Harley Davidson also says to use their oil. Harley does not own a refinery, and Boss sure as hell don't....



snowplower1;1929305 said:


> I use boss fluid in my boss plows because it says use boss plow fluid


----------



## dellwas

Um, no. The Magunson-Moss act controls what you are saying about auto manufacturers, and in fact covers ANY manufacturer of ANY product, that is implied warranties are not allowed unless the manufacturer supplies the needed itiems, in this case oil.



SnoFarmer;1929912 said:


> I got a new spoon.
> 
> The auto industry can't say use only our branded filters and oils without supplying them at their cost.
> they give you recommendations or a list of approved filters and fluids.
> 
> but the plow industry can.


----------



## dellwas

Again, the Magnusson-Moss Act prohibits tie-ins and implied warranties:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson%E2%80%93Moss_Warranty_Act

This includes oil. You can call the FTC for clarification, I did, and it does include it.

BTW, I'm Canadian, but Canada has adopted the M-M in principle. Industry-Canada has taken a similar stance.

*"Warrantors cannot require that only branded parts be used with the product in order to retain the warranty.[7] This is commonly referred to as the "tie-in sales" provisions,[8] and is frequently mentioned in the context of third-party computer parts, such as memory and hard drives."*



SnoFarmer;1929957 said:


> You can use even bigger red letters it will not change a thing.
> 
> boss wants you to use their fluid because they make money from it.
> 
> ill just use your logic.
> 
> You say your plow is not a automatic transmission.
> and your plow is not a plane why would you use a fluid that is meant to be used in a plane.
> 
> your logic .
> 
> again plow mfg's are allowed to scare, intimidate you into using their fluids only, unlike the auto industry.
> 
> Their is nothing about their pumps that would require a spec fluid. it's just their lust for your money.


----------



## jimbo64

Planes really just use ATF.


----------



## Rick547

dellwas;1933504 said:


> Harley Davidson also says to use their oil. Harley does not own a refinery, and Boss sure as hell don't....


I run Harley Davidson Syn3 in both of my Harley Davidsons. Is their a better oil out there? I don't know but Syn3 has worked well for me since 2004. So I plan on sticking with it.


----------



## kimber750

ATF vs plow fluid to 5606 to cold pour points to wanting all fluids with different colors so you know what is leaking to alcohol abuse to motorcycle oil. 

Since you guys seem to have covered everything, this thread should be made a sticky so we don't every have to deal with this again.


----------



## xgiovannix12

kimber750;1934004 said:


> ATF vs plow fluid to 5606 to cold pour points to wanting all fluids with different colors so you know what is leaking to alcohol abuse to motorcycle oil.
> 
> Since you guys seem to have covered everything, this thread should be made a sticky so we don't every have to deal with this again.


you forgot about the green coolant :laughing:


----------



## kimber750

xgiovannix12;1934006 said:


> you forgot about the green coolant :laughing:


See, this thread covers everything. And willing to bet you give it a few more pages it will cover tires and the well loved ford vs chevy.


----------



## pcurtice

I was one of those that believed ATF is okay to use until I had a complete flush done and the mfg recommended oil placed back in. Big difference in performance for the better. For sure that thinner hydraulic oil will tell you quick where the leaks are at.


----------



## SnoFarmer

jimbo64;1933630 said:


> Planes really just use ATF.


Thumbs Up
Some planes use atf as brake fluid...

we use blue fluid as window wash.


----------



## dellwas

Point is that HD does not make oil. In this case it is made by Citgo...



Rick547;1933729 said:


> I run Harley Davidson Syn3 in both of my Harley Davidsons. Is their a better oil out there? I don't know but Syn3 has worked well for me since 2004. So I plan on sticking with it.


----------



## jhenderson9196

Planes do not use atf. They use mil spec hyd fluid dyed red. How come all you ATF champs ignore the fact that Boss says to go to NAPA for generic plow fluid if you don't have theirs on hand. They don't say anything about changing the fluid if you refil with mil spec.


----------



## kimber750

jhenderson9196;1942835 said:


> Planes do not use atf. They use mil spec hyd fluid dyed red. How come all you ATF champs ignore the fact that Boss says to go to NAPA for generic plow fluid if you don't have theirs on hand. They don't say anything about changing the fluid if you refil with mil spec.


Seems to be tons of pilots using atf in planes.

https://www.google.com/search?q=atf+fluid+in+airplane&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

And NAPA isn't open 24 hours like gas stations, which most carry some type of atf. Know plenty of guys running atf for years with no issues.

My opinion, run whatever you want. If you want to run atf use it. If you are die hard and want to use brand specific plow fluid, use it. Who really gives a flying $#!t. If you want put some red kool-aid in it, it is your dam plow. Just as long as you aren't sneaking around swapping out others' fluid. Thumbs Up


----------



## jhenderson9196

Kimber. You'll find those references you cite are for experimental ( home built) aircraft. All certificated aircraft must by Federal Regulation use only approved fluid. That means what is supplied by the particular manufacturer as built, mil spec hyd fluid. The cost of certifying a different product is astronomical and would never be viable. All material used in manufacture and maint of certificated aircraft must conform to the Federal Air Regulations, part 49. Even my Maule used mil spec, all the while everybody at the airport claimed it was built out of Tractor Supply hardware.


----------



## kimber750

jhenderson9196;1942927 said:


> Kimber. You'll find those references you cite are for experimental ( home built) aircraft. All certificated aircraft must by Federal Regulation use only approved fluid. That means what is listed by the particular manufacturer or if not referenced in the service manual mil spec hyd fluid. Even my Maule used mil spec, all the while everybody at the airport claimed it was built out of Tractor Supply hardware.


No idea, know dad uses 5606 in his planes. Not sure why since they haven't left the ground in years. But does seem some due, from what I read it seems to be mostly bush pilots.

But my point was who really cares if some guys want to use atf and others plow fluid?


----------



## jhenderson9196

On that I will agree.


----------



## Snow Commandor

kimber750;1942867 said:


> Seems to be tons of pilots using atf in planes.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=atf+fluid+in+airplane&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> And NAPA isn't open 24 hours like gas stations, which most carry some type of atf. Know plenty of guys running atf for years with no issues.
> If you're smart & come prepared, u will cary a few bottles of hyrolic fluid with u for emergency repairs.
> 
> My opinion, run whatever you want. If you want to run atf use it. If you are die hard and want to use brand specific plow fluid, use it. Who really gives a flying $#!t. If you want put some red kool-aid in it, it is your dam plow. Just as long as you aren't sneaking around swapping out others' fluid. Thumbs Up


And no-one here is saying that we need to use brand name plow fluid. just that its better to use plow specific fluid verses red atf. atf will work just fine under most conditions but tends to turn to molasses in the extream cold temps. And if u did have blue plow fuid in use but didnt have any on hand for an emergency repair, its fine to go to the local gas station and use red atf in a pinch. I think that just about summs it up.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snow Commandor;1942965 said:


> And no-one here is saying that we need to use brand name plow fluid. just that its better to use plow specific fluid verses red atf. atf will work just fine under most conditions but tends to turn to molasses in the extream cold temps. And if u did have blue plow fuid in use but didnt have any on hand for an emergency repair, its fine to go to the local gas station and use red atf in a pinch. I think that just about summs it up.


Just that atf has a cold pour point of -48*F and that "spec" fluid only beats it by a couple of degrees.
do you think you will ever be plowing in even 
-35*f. probably not,

Teaneck, NJ climate is warm during summer when temperatures tend to be in the 70's and very cold during winter when temperatures tend to be in the 30's.

The warmest month of the year is July with an average maximum temperature of 84.20 degrees Fahrenheit, while the coldest month of the year is January with an average minimum temperature of 26.20 degrees Fahrenheit.

the coldest it ever 34 below zero still plenty of room for atf.
and that temp is a rarely for the area.

so jhenderson9196 they do use it in planes just like i said .......
Use whatever you choose but dont say atf is a poor choice.


----------



## BUFF

kimber750;1934047 said:


> See, this thread covers everything. And willing to bet you give it a few more pages it will cover tires and the well loved ford vs chevy.


Goodyear DuraTracs or BFG Commercial Traction T/A (depending on wheel size), Ford F-350 and Boss DXT V Plows (with Boss Fluid Thumbs Up).......


----------



## On a Call

I put heaters on my pumps to keep the ATF warm


----------



## xgiovannix12

Opened another can of worms refreshing this thread... lol


----------



## kimber750

BUFF;1942992 said:


> Goodyear DuraTracs or BFG Commercial Traction T/A (depending on wheel size), Ford F-350 and Boss DXT V Plows (with Boss Fluid Thumbs Up).......


Thanks Buff. :laughing: Now we just need Dog to show up with his dodge.


----------



## BUFF

kimber750;1943005 said:


> Thanks Buff. :laughing: Now we just need Dog to show up with his dodge.


It's late, he's probably curled up at the foot of the bed "grooming himself" with his tongue.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;1942992 said:


> Goodyear DuraTracs or BFG Commercial Traction T/A (depending on wheel size), Ford F-350 and Boss DXT V Plows (with Boss Fluid Thumbs Up).......


Does the ford have a skid plate?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Skid plates pickup fuel mileage


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;1943080 said:


> Does the ford have a skid plate?


That's a loaded question...... some/less educated consumer would consider the cross-member a skid plate. My '97 doesn't not have an actual skid plate only a cross-member supporting the gearbox, my '15 does have a skid plate but it's an option and not standard equipment.
Thanks for asking........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1943082 said:



> Skid plates pickup fuel mileage


Just like trip plows save tranny's.......


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1943089 said:


> Just like trip plows save tranny's.......


Yes sir :salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer

xgiovannix12;1943082 said:


> Skid plates pickup fuel mileage





BUFF;1943089 said:


> Just like trip plows save tranny's.......


Why wouldn't they?



BUFF;1943088 said:


> That's a loaded question...... some/less educated consumer would consider the cross-member a skid plate. My '97 doesn't not have an actual skid plate only a cross-member supporting the gearbox, my '15 does have a skid plate but it's an option and not standard equipment.
> Thanks for asking........:laughing::laughing:


 Your welcome ,
And thanks for popping off a factual answer.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;1943092 said:


> Your welcome ,
> And thanks for popping off a factual answer.


It's late and spent most of my daily allowance of wit on Oomkes today:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rick547

dellwas;1942593 said:


> Point is that HD does not make oil. In this case it is made by Citgo...


Don't care. I have been using it for years with great success. Going to stick with it.


----------



## jhenderson9196

SnoFarmer;1942981 said:


> Just that atf has a cold pour point of -48*F and that "spec" fluid only beats it by a couple of degrees.
> do you think you will ever be plowing in even
> -35*f. probably not,
> 
> Teaneck, NJ climate is warm during summer when temperatures tend to be in the 70's and very cold during winter when temperatures tend to be in the 30's.
> 
> The warmest month of the year is July with an average maximum temperature of 84.20 degrees Fahrenheit, while the coldest month of the year is January with an average minimum temperature of 26.20 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> the coldest it ever 34 below zero still plenty of room for atf.
> and that temp is a rarely for the area.
> 
> so jhenderson9196 they do use it in planes just like i said .......
> Use whatever you choose but dont say atf is a poor choice.


You can also use baby buggy wheels for landing gear and aluminum foil for a tail on home built. Does it make it smart?


----------



## SnoFarmer

They make planes out of aluminum.

I have no problem with home built planes,
just as i have no problem with home built motorcycles.

3degs of difference in cold pour point isn't going to make any difference to our earth bound plows.

You should just keep using your fluid
and the rest of us will look at our options and 
choose accordingly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I know my truck won't plow without transmission oil.


----------



## jhenderson9196

SnoFarmer;1943281 said:


> They make planes out of aluminum.
> 
> I have no problem with home built planes,
> just as i have no problem with home built motorcycles.
> 
> 3degs of difference in cold pour point isn't going to make any difference to our earth bound plows.
> 
> You should just keep using your fluid
> and the rest of us will look at our options and
> choose accordingly.


Arguing with someone who doesn't know the difference between aircraft sheet aluminum and aluminum foil is like wrestling with a pig, and I refuse to do either.


----------



## BUFF

Catching greased Pigs and Hog tying them is a kick in the butt unless you get your butt kicked.


----------



## SnoFarmer

jhenderson9196;1943937 said:



> Arguing with someone who doesn't know the difference between aircraft sheet aluminum and aluminum foil is like wrestling with a pig, and I refuse to do either.


hahaaahah and now your putting words in my mouth.
humm.
You must have a poor position to defend, you resort to fabrication.

but that is just what your post does.

Why do you think a airplane is so dam special?
it's just another machine.
Anyone can learn to fly.
My dads was a air force pilot, then trained fighter pilots, he even had his own airplane.

so if you think your all that because you work on them or own one, sorry i didn't cower to your majesty .


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

kimber750;1943005 said:


> Thanks Buff. :laughing: Now we just need Dog to show up with his dodge.


Nope... I've got my 10 foot pole up against this battle. I could care less what people do to their equipment...as long as the don't run into me with it in a storm....I'm good with whatever they do


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1943008 said:


> It's late, he's probably curled up at the foot of the bed "grooming himself" with his tongue.Thumbs Up


I wish I could. I'd be famous...


----------



## Charles

This thread has veered way off topic


----------

